# Unterschied h:selectOneMenu zu rich:comboBox



## Fenixx (16. Mrz 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich versuche eine Combobox mit den Werten aus einer Datenbank zu füllen. Das Füllen der Daten ist problemlos.
Allerdings hat die rich:comboBox Probleme mit der Sektion des ComboBoxItems, sprich: Wenn der Benutzer einen Wert verändert, wird der valueChangeListener nicht aufgerufen.
Diesselbe Implementation mit h:selectOneMenu funktioniert hingegen.
Hier mal der Source-Code:

<rich:comboBox id="combo" valueChangeListener="#{backingBean.valueChangeListener}" onchange="submit();">
             			<f:selectItems value="#{backingBean.getValues()}"/>
             			<a4j:support event="onchange" reRender="combo"/>
             		</rich:comboBox>

Ich verwende RichFaces 3.2.2.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Luu (16. Mrz 2009)

aus 
	
	
	
	





```
a4j:support event="onchange"
```
 nen 
	
	
	
	





```
onselect
```
 machen, und dieses oncahnge=submit da weg


----------



## Fenixx (17. Mrz 2009)

Vielen Dank.
Das funktioniert zwar so, allerdings nervt der Ajax-Dialog auf Dauer, wenn man auf die ComboBox klickt. Geht das auch irgendwie ohne Dialog? Er ist zwar nur sehr kurz da, stört den Benutzer aber.

Wenn ich den a4j:support-Tag entferne gehts nämlich mit dem ValueChangeListener alleine nicht mehr.


----------



## Luu (17. Mrz 2009)

Entweder Ajax oder kein Ajax 

Ansonsten weiss ich nicht genau, welchen Ajax-Dialog du da meinst ..?


----------



## Fenixx (17. Mrz 2009)

Ich hatte übersehen in dem Template das ModalPanel für Ajax auszuschalten.
Es gibt nämlich die Möglichkeit ein ModalPanel, wenn die Ajaxoperation läuft, einblenden zu lassen.

Gruß


----------

